# Kreitler vs. CycleOps



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a dumb poll (without putting up a poll) for AL drums.

I'll gladly spend the extra coin for Kreitlers if they'll give me a more pleasurable experience and will get me on them more often and for longer. What about them, makes them more expensive? Are they more quiet? Better realistic road feel? Certainly seem more adaptable to accessories, not sure if I'll want accessories, just a basic 3.0 setup.
Currently testing out an older set of Minoura 4.0s
Help a brother out. Thank you.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Accessories are nice. The headwind fan is great when you want to harder intervals and it keeps you cool.

I bought a set of 3.0 Dynolytes ten years ago, used. 400 bucks for a complete set with all of the gizmos including stand (for the wife and for me when doing all out sprints). They get about 250 hours a year of use and they are still going strong. I think that's what buying the Kreitlers gets you; high quality stuff that lasts a long time.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Go for the gusto and get some 2.25" rollers. See Kreitler's (approx) resistance chart. Like a trainer, it takes much more effort sustaining speeds on the smaller diameter rollers. Long story short, you'll have more room to get stronger before needing to add a resistance unit.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Been using my Krietler's since 2003. 

No issues whatsoever. Love em'. And I use them a lot. 

I have the Alloy 3.0. When I want higher resistance at a lower wheel speed, I just add a towel to rub against the rollers from underneath. Cleans the rollers at the same time!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Poncharelli said:


> Been using my Krietler's since 2003.
> 
> No issues whatsoever. Love em'. And I use them a lot.
> 
> I have the Alloy 3.0. When I want higher resistance at a lower wheel speed, I just add a towel to rub against the rollers from underneath. Cleans the rollers at the same time!


or just do what Irons has said 200 times by now. Lower the tire pressure. Probably cheaper than to wreak a towel


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

My Poly-lytes have the AL drums and see about the same 250 hrs a year between winter and pre-race warm-ups. Last year I tried the towel for resistance and it works. We have rag-towels for kitchen spills and the like so it wasn't a loss in the bathroom. 
I bought those in 1998 and they're a vast improvement over the 1987 Performance brand rollers I had until two years ago. I used those rollers about as much as the Kreitlers and loaned them out to friends a few times. They had nylon drums and the bearings needed replacing every 2 years. They would get quite loud even with fresh bearings. My Poly-lytes are much quieter.

My wife bought a Cycle-Ops fluid trainer last year. I use it occasionally and while I like it, I prefer rollers. She is scared to death of rollers and since she's on a bike with 650c wheels the wheelbase is shorter. The frame of the Poly-lyte is easy to adjust for this, but again, she finds the Cycle-Ops easier and less fearsome. 

I like the Cycle-Ops for more load-based training. The towel just doesn't match it for resistance. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I am actually trying to get comparisons of rollers from both Kreitler and CyclOps. I am leaning towards the Kreitlers (3.0 Alloy) especially if they are more quiet. Might be headed down to my shop today. I know they have a set of CycleOps AL 3.25" rollers in stock. I sold off my trainer to get rollers, and just testing the Minoura's, I like them much better. Just that they are loud.

These will be mostly for winter use 2x/week, and some sparce warmer weather usage.

Thanks again for any input.:thumbsup:


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Go for the gusto and get some 2.25" rollers. See Kreitler's (approx) resistance chart. Like a trainer, it takes much more effort sustaining speeds on the smaller diameter rollers. Long story short, you'll have more room to get stronger before needing to add a resistance unit.


Would the 2.25" give too much resistance for a pre-race warm up?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Would the 2.25" give too much resistance for a pre-race warm up?


Most likely not, but a lot depends on your strength.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the CycleOps so I can at least talk about them.. not sure about the Kreitlers. I do not find my CycleOps to be that loud. I watch movies and turn up the volume a little while riding on them, but sound can be relative. Mechanically they are pretty quiet, the tires on the rollers do make some sound... no way around that.

I have the magnetic resistance addition that adds something to the riding experience. You can also lower tire pressure to create even more resistance if you feel the need. You can't change these on the fly though, the only downside I have found as of yet. In terms of rollers they seem to be all I want/need.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Go for the gusto and get some 2.25" rollers. See Kreitler's (approx) resistance chart. Like a trainer, it takes much more effort sustaining speeds on the smaller diameter rollers. Long story short, you'll have more room to get stronger before needing to add a resistance unit.


The 2.25" are pretty extreme to recommend when he hasn't said what his riding experience is don't you think?


My vote is definitely for Kreitler, I'd been postponing the purchase for a long time now but I closed the deal and placed an order for the 3" alloy and a flywheel this weekend, expecting delivery late this week *fingers crossed*


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks all. I did wind up going with the Kreitler Alloy 3.0s about 3 weeks ago. So far I really like them and am using 1 to 2 times/week. Basically just as a small supplement. As a mountain biker, I get out for night rides during the week too. I'm no elite rider, but am no slouch either, and the 3.0 are just fine. Glad I didn't go 2.25s, though it was never a serious consideration anyway.
I don't dred getting on these things, are very quiet, and I usually stay on longer than originally planned because I don't mind it.
I'm pretty confident you'll like yours Ken.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I've researched rollers for about a month and yesterday ordered the 3.0 inch Krietler alloys with the headwind fan. My decision was between that one and the e-motion, and it was close, but its seems there are simply too many happy and long-term Krietler users out there to not go that route. Hopefully I made the right choice. It looks like a tried and true product that has proven itself over time.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Kreitler sucks*



The Weasel said:


> Just a dumb poll (without putting up a poll) for AL drums.
> 
> I'll gladly spend the extra coin for Kreitlers if they'll give me a more pleasurable experience and will get me on them more often and for longer. What about them, makes them more expensive? Are they more quiet? Better realistic road feel? Certainly seem more adaptable to accessories, not sure if I'll want accessories, just a basic 3.0 setup.
> Currently testing out an older set of Minoura 4.0s
> Help a brother out. Thank you.


I bought a set of Kreitlers, with lifetime warranty. All the plastic end caps split and are falling apart. They refuse to warranty, because I can't find my receipt from 5 or 6 years ago. Want about $150 to fix them. I hate them. Never thought they worked much better than a set of $100 Minouras, anyway.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Fixed said:


> I bought a set of Kreitlers, with lifetime warranty. All the plastic end caps split and are falling apart. They refuse to warranty, because I can't find my receipt from 5 or 6 years ago. Want about $150 to fix them. I hate them. Never thought they worked much better than a set of $100 Minouras, anyway.


This would be a major difference from the Sportcrafter/CycleOps rollers then. I received mine with a missing cap from the folding bar and they sent me the cap, a few spare caps and the bracket the caps go on. I've e-mailed the Sportcrafter people with some questions about their product and they reply to me same day. Pleasure to deal with and their product is quality on top of that. Neither have ever asked me produce anything to prove I do truly own a set of their lifetime warranted rollers.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I used a set of Tacx rollers for 20 years (4" drums). Two years ago they started howling. The end caps on the drums were coming unglued from the pvc. I could only ride them in about a 3" section that would not make any noise. It was a challege but...
I found some new Kreitler's on eBay (3" drums with alloy endcaps) last year and snagged them on the cheap.
They have more resistance which is nice but they are no more quite than my old Tacx's.
(until they started messing up and that was 20 years of service) 

The things I don't like about the Kreitler's
The frame is not as sturdy.
They squeak depending on the tires used. It goes away after the tires are warmed up but it is annoying.
and they leave my tires sort of silver.

The biggest advantage is that they are more compact and fold which is not a big deal because I prefer a trainer for warm ups at races.

My advice is save your money. The Kreitlers are nice but by no means super special.
They do look spiffy and are US made which was important to me.

I know nothing of the CycleOps-sorry


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Written Warranty*



Fixed said:


> I bought a set of Kreitlers, with lifetime warranty....





Kreitler said:


> This warranty applies only to the original consumer purchaser who mails the proof of purchase to Kreitler...


Sounds like the company lived up to their end of the lifetime warranty. Remember that envelope they send you with the HUGE RED LETTERS that say *Warranty Papers* keep these in a safe place. I know what it looks like because both mine and my sons envelope is in the bottom drawer of my tool chest. 

The best rollers/trainer is the one you actually use. For rollers the 3 inch drums are a good starting point and can handle most users training needs without added resistance.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*"warranty"*



Keeping up with Junior said:


> Sounds like the company lived up to their end of the lifetime warranty. Remember that envelope they send you with the HUGE RED LETTERS that say *Warranty Papers* keep these in a safe place. I know what it looks like because both mine and my sons envelope is in the bottom drawer of my tool chest.
> 
> The best rollers/trainer is the one you actually use. For rollers the 3 inch drums are a good starting point and can handle most users training needs without added resistance.


I have no idea what came with the rollers. I buy so much bike stuff that I'd need a filing cabinet if I had to keep everything.

They heavily marketed the "lifetime warranty." To me, to insist on the original receipt for any warranty claim is simply a big "gotcha." I'd bet it gets them out of half the warranty claims that might be made. Lifetime? Would they really expect I'd keep the receipt for 30 years or more? I can't think of any legitimate reason to insist on this -- just seems like a means to avoid taking care of customers. Oh, and this is besides that fact that the product itself turned out to be pure crap. Every single end cap cracked and is falling apart. My bet is that they are insisting on the receipt just so they can avoid replacement of all the crap parts they know are out there. Then, they want me to pay $150 to fix it, so they can make even more money after they sold me the over priced garbage to begin with, and the "fix" costs more than other complete rollers I can buy, which probably won't fail. 

So, yes, you are correct, if the documents require the receipt for any warranty, then technically they get out of it. That's horrible customer service, though, and salt in the wound after spending big bucks for crap.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

"...who mails the proof of purchase to Kreitler..."
so that was never done we take it? 



Fixed said:


> I have no idea what came with the rollers. I buy so much bike stuff that I'd need a filing cabinet if I had to keep everything.
> 
> They heavily marketed the "lifetime warranty." To me, to insist on the original receipt for any warranty claim is simply a big "gotcha." I'd bet it gets them out of half the warranty claims that might be made. Lifetime? Would they really expect I'd keep the receipt for 30 years or more? I can't think of any legitimate reason to insist on this -- just seems like a means to avoid taking care of customers. Oh, and this is besides that fact that the product itself turned out to be pure crap. Every single end cap cracked and is falling apart. My bet is that they are insisting on the receipt just so they can avoid replacement of all the crap parts they know are out there. Then, they want me to pay $150 to fix it, so they can make even more money after they sold me the over priced garbage to begin with, and the "fix" costs more than other complete rollers I can buy, which probably won't fail.
> 
> So, yes, you are correct, if the documents require the receipt for any warranty, then technically they get out of it. That's horrible customer service, though, and salt in the wound after spending big bucks for crap.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*why?*



den bakker said:


> "...who mails the proof of purchase to Kreitler..."
> so that was never done we take it?


No, never do. Why should it matter? If there is a one year warranty, then, yes, being able to prove the actual date of purchase could matter. But, for lifetime, why? Nonetheless, I admit that legally they got me. Aside from that, though, I would think that a quality company, at all interested in its reputation and customer service, seeing a product go complete to pieces like mine did would make it right. They could choose to make it right, even if not legally required, but they will not. That tells me all I need to know about every buying something from them again, even replacements for defective parts, or recommending them to anyone else. 

My experience is that companies use those registration cards to collect information about you so they can sell the info and you get blasted with junk mail, calls, and spam. There is no legitimate reason for them.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Well if I get 5-6 years out of a product with moving parts, and it costs less than $700 (with the headwind fan so that it will have plenty of resistance), I'd be happy. I'm sure with some routine maintenance every now and then, which is kind of like changing the oil and tires in a car, then you could extend the life of it considerably. That type of maintenance is reasonable to expect.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Compromise*

Well legalities of the warranty aside, $150 is a bit pricey to send you the repair parts, they ought to have at least offered them to you closer to real cost than what sounds like full retail. I think after Al Kreitler died/sold the company things probably changed. Having met Al some years ago I would bet you could pick up the phone and resolve it with him and "Killer" personally. The new company with an 800 number probably not so true.


----------

